# eggs to plings, S. heros



## Galapoheros (Aug 16, 2007)

Same pede, different thread.  That other thread was getting long.  I thought about putting the pic series at the end of that thread but I think this is easier, more convenient.  I put dates over the pics so people can see how long it generally takes from eggs to plings.  I'm sure it's been done before but some people have wondered how long it takes and I haven't really paid strict attention to it in the past myself.  In the last pic, the last two tergites are just starting to turn dark.  I guess I'll post one more pic later when they have all their color.  How does the "eggs to pling" time here compare to other species you have raised?  If you're as lazy as I am, you prob didn't think about it much.

Eggs laid July 4, 2007

pic taken of eggs on 7-17






pic taken 7-24






pic taken 8-02






pic taken 8-07






pic taken 8-16


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 16, 2007)

wow that was fast???? from eggs to pedelings was how long???? opps saw the dates!!! sorry wow that was fast.......


----------



## szappan (Aug 17, 2007)

:drool: :drool: :drool: 
Very high on my scolopendra wishlist... just love the long antennas and colors.

Great work Galapoheros!  :clap:


----------



## ANTHONY.T (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice pics :clap:


----------



## mindlessvw (Aug 17, 2007)

i just need to keep up with my guys and hopefully I will be right there with ya!!! good luck T


----------



## Pulk (Aug 17, 2007)

great photos... how long are the hatchlings?


----------



## Steven (Aug 17, 2007)

:worship: 

great sequence and beautifull mother


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW Gala :clap: !

You tell the bird proces as well as you can. with a nice IMG!!!!!

Congratulation for the nice sequence!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 18, 2007)

Great following job . Is that the sc.heros that was mated with the sc.h.castaneiceps?!?! Either way, please keep me a few . Congratulations!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 18, 2007)

Cool!  I'm glad y'all like it!  I want to see baby S. hardwickei!!  I don't know if my eyes could take it.  I think I'd go blind!

No Phil, this is not the one that mated with the S. h. castaneiceps.  I'm not expecting to see anything from that, if it happened, until next year.  I'm looking forward to it though.  After talking to some people in the know, the S. heros color forms being the same species and being able to produce viable young really hasn't been proven yet, so it's pretty exciting to me to see what happens, if anything.  If anybody does have any info out there about it, please let me know ..info from a source other than R. Shelly, I've got that info.  Here's one more pic with their darker tails.  Oh, babies an inch long.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 18, 2007)

And here was the pede manger for this pede, there on my HUGE desk, haha.  I picked it up and banged the container around pretty often really.  Doesn't look like much after the pics, does it.  I've had pedes eat eggs but I think because they were not fertile.  I think they will eat them because they are not fertile or because of too much or not enough moisture.  Other than that, I don't think disturbances are that crucial.  I have noticed that if a baby is injured, and only slightly, if the mom tastes blood, she will eat that baby ...but leave the others alone.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 18, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Other than that, I don't think disturbances are that crucial.


Hey Galapo, can you give more details on what you mean by that? You dont believe in the '' if you centipede is pregnant, dont even look at it for the next month ''? 

 phil.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 18, 2007)

what I was saying is that I believe if the eggs are fertile, you can look at them all you want and not worry a whole lot about disturbing the mom and the eggs/babies that come from the eggs, ..not worry about her eating them.  I'm just guessing from my own experiences.  I'm also speculating that if a mom eats fertile eggs, it is because it gets too dry or is too wet, maybe temp, and prob not from disturbances like vibration or noise.  No I didn't mean what it seems like you thought I might have been saying.  

If I see eggs from the pedes that mated this year, I don't expect to see eggs from them until the end of June or the beginning of August of next year.  That's when I've seen the S. heros lay eggs.  I don't know if I've seen it enough to know if that's typical though, but it sure looks like it ..around the end of June or beginning of July.  It'd be cool,cross your fingers!


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2007)

One more!  Aug 20th the mom left the babies.  That's a little different from what I've seen in the past.  I've seen moms make a hole to let the babies make their way on their own.  I'm betting pling independence happens either way.  I cut a hole at the base of the container a couple of days ago and put that container in a larger one.  The mom crawled out and left the babies early this morning.  She also got out of "that" container.  I found her in the kitchen sink later that night.  Just out of interest, I guided the mom back into the hole where her babies were to see what would happen.  The babies didn't run for mom as much.  She actually seemed to scare them off a little but didn't hurt any of them.  The babies went for the hole in the container, but not in a panicky way.  It obviously had something to do with the mom being there.  Here's one last pic of the babies that are at the independent stage since the mom left.  This is when I separate them.  Here's the last pic.


----------



## Steven (Aug 21, 2007)

very cute :}


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2007)

I just noticed something. ...individual genetic characteristics, or sexual dimorphism?  Can you see the diff in width of the last two sexual segments?  Those are the only "tails" I could clearly see in the pic.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow gorgeous little pedes, and they grew up quite fast. Just under 2 months and they're already putting on some size! Congrats!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very interesting, Todd... At the moment, can you see any other difference? Terminal lenght or body shape? I guess it is a good moment to compare, since none of them has eaten yet and they're all at the same stage... More pics, more pics!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and the info Galapoheros!  It's definitely nice to have accurate info on how long the process takes for reference!


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 17, 2007)

A couple of trivial things some people might be interested in.  Out of 36 babies, the first one molted.  I can't think of any thing else that might happen from now on to post about so I think I'm done with this one.  Hope it was interesting, thanks.

First meal:  8-22  






First baby to molt after leaving the mother:  9-14


----------



## strikedistance (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats amazing. I really hope i can breed these guys in the future. If i missed something. Whats up with the different pattern??


----------



## Selenops (Sep 18, 2007)

Those babies are very adorable. Congrats on the brood Galapoheros. Great you are having much success and a baby molted.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 20, 2007)

Aww...so cute... what an amazing process... how much do these centipedes usually run for?...i'd like a few...

crysta


----------

